# Argument!!!!



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

hehe.....this is going to be fun. GEESE VS. DUCKS!!
i think geese are better.
u tell me have fun!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Shooting them.......both. But geese make a he!! of a "thud" when they hit the ground!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

choose one i want a huge list lol jk


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

duckduck....

Lets put it this way.......I have 3 dozen duck decoys ........1000 geese! Plus I am buying more goose decoys.....so buy monetary standards....GEESE! You are right this could be fun! :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol i no eh? im canadian!get it, eh?


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

*HONKERS ALL THE WAY  *


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

do snows count ?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Ducks are more of a challenge to hit but it is funner watching 50 geese float into your decoys with no idea your there... GEESE = BETTER


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:beer: :beer: *GEESE ALL THE WAY* :beer: :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Decisions, decisions!! OK both!! 

[siteimg]3287[/siteimg]


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Are we allowed to pick both if so i pick both hehe  if not i will have to go with ducks just because i had some real good times hunting ducks with a buddy of mine like crawling a half mile on our stomachs just to scout out a pond in the middle of no mans land.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I would have to say geese. I have had a lot of incredible goose hunts, but when 2000+ mallards are commited to a field I will hunt them over geese.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Now adays any moron with a spinner can kill ducks, and honkers are just dumb as a box of rocks. You should have asked what type for ex, snows, honks or mallard, other type of duck.

I would have to say chasing snows in the the spring is an all time high. 
And why do I like hunting snows? Because more often then not they kick your *** and leave you wondering what you can do different the next day you hunt. Plus not ever Tom,Dick and Harry can set up there 400 decoys and try and down wind you when the birds are tornadoing down into the spread.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would also have to say the best type of waterfowl to decoy is definately snows. I love getting up at 1:00a.m to go set up 1000 decoys and shoot 1 bird on the average day but you always get up and do it again because there is that slight chance that that is the day that you will "slaughter them"


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Honks!!!


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had those hunts where a 3 man limit of geese(9) will be well over 100 pounds of birds. I love hunting the giant candas, but I'd have to say that nothing in the hunting world is better than getting a fully plumed out greenhead. To me, they are the most gorgeous birds and they can get to be big too! I choose the greenheads over geese. You gotta love a couple hundred mallards dumping into your field spread.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Snows, no doubt. You just cant beat white tornadoes. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Now adays any moron with a spinner can kill ducks, and honkers are just dumb as a box of rocks. You should have asked what type for ex, snows, honks or mallard, other type of duck.
> 
> I would have to say chasing snows in the the spring is an all time high.
> And why do I like hunting snows? Because more often then not they kick your a$$ and leave you wondering what you can do different the next day you hunt. Plus not ever Tom,Dick and Harry can set up there 400 decoys and try and down wind you when the birds are tornadoing down into the spread.


Tyler,I agree!I read in a magazine artical that "some days you would think that snows were born without brains,and the next day you wont fire a shot".There acrobatic flight as they are coming to the decoys or watching themp dump into a roost is worth all of the frustrating hunts.Out of all of the snows I shot last year I can only really remember two like it was yesterday.Both were completely upsidown when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

DuCkS!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> DuCkS!!!


Me too!! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Abought time i thought i was the only one who liked to hunt ducks more. Thanks for backing be up lol so i ain't goin crazy after all my dad will be so proud


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

Geese here are very frustrating to hunt on the island,its not like in the fields. So when we takem its a pretty good feelin.The style of hunting here is passover shooting along the coast and bays or jumpin them.What we would give for corn feilds along the coast.Where i'm from it's mostly fishin towns,were there is farms threre's no birds.So most guys keep there shots under 50 yrds but there are idiots every were in the world.So for me it's geese cause we don't get many and the later in the season the harder it gets.I know alot of people don't like passover shootin but unfortunitly thats the way its been here for generations.So we pray for wind,rain,snow or a combination of all three to bring'em low.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i love it when ducks come in really close so i would say ducks if honkers arnt decoyin well but if the honkers are than the honkers all the way!!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I love um both. Each can present their own challenges. I have yet to get into snows...help! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I got to hunt snows twice now and they are a blast they present a real challenge. They are to smart for their own good i respect snows alot.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

I like them both about the same but when you have about 200 geese locked in on your spread. That is a pretty amazing sight.


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

Have to go with the white tornado here. when everything clicks and you can not load fast enough for the first half hour or better of the morning. Wonderful sight.....[/img]


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoying snows/blues without a doubt. Putting up a snow/blue decoy spread is an art in itself. After having your first successful snow hunt you you'll be hooked for life. Only problem for that is that it takes alot of time, work and money, but after a while you will just accept that your gonna be spending alot of money but a good spread is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I agree with you Herters_Decoys, a good spread IS worth it's weight in gold. That being said, I would have to say honks on this one.....although ducks are a damn close second! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

GEESE got and edge over the ducks but not by muchjavascript:emoticon('8)')
javascript:emoticon('8)')


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ducks for sure, shot my first 2 canadas last fall so I dont really have much experience with them. Hopefully me and a couple buddies can get into the snows in SoDak this spring! Will be our first time chasing them. :sniper:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Actually I think I will have to go with mallards on this one. Theres nothing better than watching 200 mallards cup their wings into your spread. Talking about an adrenalin rush.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I try to get them both when I am out, the ducks come to pretty much any field as long as you have a good spread.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Love to see them all come in to the decoys but if I had to pick, I'd have to say snows because of the challenge. Nothing quite like the sound and sight of a huge flock of snows bearing down on you!


----------



## quackhead21 (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a know brainer 25 geese locked onto your dekes sends shivers up your back big honkers are the best i got one 18 lbs nothing is better than big geese ducks all right but it has to be on a corn or pea feild


----------

